
Ask HN: What do you value most in your ObGyn? - tarajraffi
We’re launching a new kind of ObGyn, one that gives women the option to have extraordinarily thoughtful and convenient care.<p>As we prep for launch, we’re holding a survey to gather input from our target communities on what is important to them, and we would love your input.<p>We are still in the early days of enhancing and polishing our service, so this early feedback is critical to helping us create the best ObGyn experience possible.<p>You can take the survey here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;almondhealth.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;DOYZIdRl#source=hn 
It takes about 5 minutes.<p>We are SUPER grateful for your help!<p>Thanks,<p>Tara, Founder at Almond Health<p>~~~~~~~~<p>Some context on the problem we’re solving:<p>To say the ObGyn experience today needs attention is an understatement. Studies show that 3 out of 4 of women in the US are not happy with their care; they are frustrated by the impersonal interactions, loneliness, and inefficient communication cycles, and it’s become clear that the standard care model for other specialties does not work for ObGyn. (A story for another time, but when I moved to SF I checked out far too many ObGyns, couldn&#x27;t find one that had what I needed, and then ended up sticking with my ObGyn from LA. That&#x27;s when the seed for Almond was planted.)
======
tarajraffi
Here's a clickable version of the survey link:
[https://almondhealth.typeform.com/to/DOYZIdRl#source=hn](https://almondhealth.typeform.com/to/DOYZIdRl#source=hn)

------
olevy10
Super cool idea!

